# Waving...



## virgil (Jul 22, 2006)

Just wondering whether everyone waves at other campers that are approaching from the other direction? I had never experienced this phenomenon until we  purchased a coachbuilt and suddenly I seemed to have become ever so popular! My kids love it (I sometimes do and sometimes don't)and beg to sit in the front passenger seat so that they can wave to other campers (the 8yr old daughter invariably wins) and waves vigorously at other campers. It is quite funny though that owners of new campers seem to avoid waving to our "old" K reg ('93) Talbot as if it's below them (chuckle)


----------



## bigmac (Jul 22, 2006)

we too have experienced this,my kids love it as well and wave back as do i
and your right some do look down on you because it`s an older van, mines 1978, but who cares its only the minority,at the end of the day we`re all doing the same thing,thats hopefully having a good time, seeing different places,meeeting new friends.


----------



## howardirene (Jul 22, 2006)

many many years ago a mate of mine had a robin reliant 3 wheeler or wheel barrow as often discribed and one wud get the same responce from fellow drivers a friendly wave and when Irene and myself r out & about when that friendly wave comes i smile and think back all them years ago, so u see its not new, this click has i call it, well thats ok lets stay has a team its so good for moral see ya soon Howard & Irene


----------



## Julie+Steven (Jul 22, 2006)

We wave if someone waves at us but being in a self conversion many people don't seem to want to wave !


----------



## Misty (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi All 

when we had our karmann we got lots of waves .......but now we have moved  up to a RV we don't get many .........I wave all the time to all kinds of motorhome ...... big, small ....muti colour ones too


----------



## kissag (Jul 23, 2006)

*waving*

Greetings,

"We wave if someone waves at us but being in a self conversion many people don't seem to want to wave" (Julie+Steven)

We alway wave to any age of camper or motorhome, although some of the van conversions do not look like campers from the front so we have to be careful now as previously I was waving to ice cream vans, ambulances, and other white "vans"

Regards,

Peter


----------



## Julie+Steven (Jul 23, 2006)

Lol I hadn't thought of it like that !


----------



## Tessa (Jul 23, 2006)

*waving*

Hi,
We wave to everyone, even the 'white van man' thinking it's one of us!!!

We have a Ford Legend 1988 and have had her for 16 years and we love her to bits. She still looks good although the bodywork is a little dull,(would love it if someone has an answer to getting her all shiny again!!)

We've found that the newer vans are a little bit on the 'snobby' side and don't always wave, never the less I always do. It's the comraderie that I love.
So if you see a Ford Legend 1988 E Reg do give us a lovely big wave.

Tessa.


----------



## gowild (Jul 29, 2006)

> ```
> [HTML][PHP][/PHP][/HTML]
> ```





			
				virgil said:
			
		

> Just wondering whether everyone waves at other campers that are approaching from the other direction? I had never experienced this phenomenon until we  purchased a coachbuilt and suddenly I seemed to have become ever so popular! My kids love it (I sometimes do and sometimes don't)and beg to sit in the front passenger seat so that they can wave to other campers (the 8yr old daughter invariably wins) and waves vigorously at other campers. It is quite funny though that owners of new campers seem to avoid waving to our "old" K reg ('93) Talbot as if it's below them (chuckle)




yes we have always waved to all othet motorhomes wether they are old or nev because an british mans motorhome is his caslte


----------



## Cath & Gary (Aug 4, 2006)

*Waving*

I was soooo excited to be waved at when we first got our motorhome nearly 3 years ago (I was a bike in a previous and missed the head nodding!).  Lots of others seemed to wave at us at first but now most seem to ignore us.  We do drive an old (1985) Hymer and I think most people look down on us, can't quite work out why as she's lurrvley. So my excitement has waned and after waving madly at the first few motorhomes, campers, etc., we see on our trips I then turn round to Gary and say "that's it I'm not waving unless they wave at us first!" I've yet to stick to this and keep waving like a mad woman, maybe they see the desparation on my face!!!!


----------



## saxfish (Aug 6, 2006)

*saxfish*



			
				virgil said:
			
		

> Just wondering whether everyone waves at other campers that are approaching from the other direction? I had never experienced this phenomenon until we  purchased a coachbuilt and suddenly I seemed to have become ever so popular! My kids love it (I sometimes do and sometimes don't)and beg to sit in the front passenger seat so that they can wave to other campers (the 8yr old daughter invariably wins) and waves vigorously at other campers. It is quite funny though that owners of new campers seem to avoid waving to our "old" K reg ('93) Talbot as if it's below them (chuckle)



All for it, I will always give a wave to a fellow adventurer although thare are more sad faced individuals on the road now who do not respond. I then give them another gesture if I am feeling particularly bad tempered by their attitude.


----------



## saxfish (Aug 6, 2006)

*saxfish*

Please carry on waving as there are always a few miserable b....... who ignore anyone. I have had a variety of vans in the last few years, Talbot, Mezan and now a fairly new Symbol (all Autosleepers) and always give a wave when it is safe. I remember a very big American RV (almost of Grand Prix support vehicle size) where at least half a dozen in the front waved liked mad at me down to my low Mezan. They were certainly not snobs. Carry on and enjoy good safe friendly travelling and adventure with plenty of waves.
One day we may crosspaths.


----------



## flossie333 (Aug 7, 2006)

We were pleasantly surprised to discover the "waving" when we collected our motorhome from Bradford and drove to Ayrshire last year.  We spent a summer in France and made a point of waving at each and every van and were always disappointed when we got no response.  I then waved like a complete lunatic until i at least got a thumbs up !!  keep waving everyone


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 8, 2006)

My first experience of campervanning was in a hired 'van in about 1970, and  on a remote road in the Highlands of Scotland we met an identical 'van.
My (then) 4-year old daughter said "Look, one of us !" "Wave !" So we did, and we have been waving at all 'vans ever since !


----------



## biker/camper (Aug 15, 2006)

Cath & Gary said:
			
		

> I was soooo excited to be waved at when we first got our motorhome nearly 3 years ago (I was a bike in a previous and missed the head nodding!).  Lots of others seemed to wave at us at first but now most seem to ignore us.  We do drive an old (1985) Hymer and I think most people look down on us, can't quite work out why as she's lurrvley. So my excitement has waned and after waving madly at the first few motorhomes, campers, etc., we see on our trips I then turn round to Gary and say "that's it I'm not waving unless they wave at us first!" I've yet to stick to this and keep waving like a mad woman, maybe they see the desparation on my face!!!!


yep i am a biker but when me bike is being towed behind me i get more nods off bikers than campers, (WHY is this)


----------



## SNODGRASS (Aug 16, 2006)

*Waving*

I've got a theory..10 years ago when we got our first camper there didn't seem to be many of us about and waving was all the go nowadays there are campers coming at you every 5 minutes perhaps people just get fed up? also has anyone else noticed the number of units advertised for sale with 500/1000 miles on the clock[originally costing around 40000 squid] why do people do that ????


----------



## northstar (Aug 17, 2006)

I remember one particular instance, when we were parked up somewhere in France...a huge RV came into the car park and drove round looking for somewhere to park up, he came round for the second time (look at us) and I got out and waved he had a huge smile at this confirmation! And then all hell broke loose in his RV TOH came into play and he had to pull out from beside us and move accross the park, we didn't even get eye contact after that!

Pity how some people feel...it was a good laugh for us and still is many years later...

Best Regards,


----------



## sailer (Aug 18, 2006)

*Waving   or Tooting*

We are new to campervans  and find it realyy great that other vans wave - we always wave back.  But can anyone enlighten me why cars toot sometimes when we are parked in laybyes, etc?  I find it quite intimidating, especially late at night.  What is it about ?


----------



## virgil (Aug 18, 2006)

*My tuppenth*



			
				sailer said:
			
		

> We are new to campervans  and find it realyy great that other vans wave - we always wave back.  But can anyone enlighten me why cars toot sometimes when we are parked in laybyes, etc?  I find it quite intimidating, especially late at night.  What is it about ?



I think it's jealousy, as people passing tend to be either on their way to work or going home at the end of the day and are jealous of the freedom that we have and these "tooters" hate the humdrum of normal day to day life and make themselves feel better by thinking they have got one over on us by waking us up or disturbing us


----------



## mikekillay (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe its just that people in new campers etc. are new to the sport and don't know about waving?

mikekillay


----------



## rejectfromtheSBMCC (Aug 20, 2006)

I wave when i recognise oncoming vehicles as camper vans, but I tend to look for Self Builds and expedition / overlanders rather than Motorhomes, I have noticed that camper vans, foreign vans and overlanders along with self builds tend to be slightly more friendly than some of the big Burstner/ Winibago type vans, perhaps its cos they are so busy steering those big beasts.


----------



## sailer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Waving   or Tooting*

We do wave while travelling, its great to see others. Guess you are right people are perhaps jealous, when they see us parked up, it was the 2 and 3am toots that worried us as we didnt think we were that visible. Still never mind. We are of to France soon , hopefully they wont do it there.


----------



## KevinB (Aug 27, 2006)

*Waving and Tooting*

Next Saturday the 2 Sept we pick up our first Motorhome   and my wife is so happy she has already started..... oh look there's another one.  I tut tut, and shake my head in disbelief, but secretly I cant wait to wave untill my arm drops off.


----------



## Admin (Aug 28, 2006)

I also have a smart car and most smart car owners wave a flash, the problem is remembering who to wave to when.


----------



## steve4kay (Aug 29, 2006)

*waving !!!!!!*

i am not being flash but my motor home cost me £45000 ( a retirement present to my self ) an d i wave to EVERYBODY whether or not the vehicle is falling to pieces in front of you !!!! i feel that you are not waving at the vehicle but at the person who has the same attitude to life and enjoyment thereof as yourself.. pick the bones out of that...you persons who cant be.............to wave.


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Sep 10, 2006)

*waving*

I agree with SNODGRASS- we have been motorhoming for 13yrs, first one was a Compass Drifter 354, then we changed that to a Herald Templar in Aug.95 which we still own. There are so many Motorhomes on the road now that sometimes I feel like I need a false arm on a pully to lift up and down, you know, like the queen has !! 
We do wave to everyone whether they are big, little, old or young.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Sep 10, 2006)

Its good to wave . I always wave. Usually get 1 out of 10 waving back 
Its also nice to say goodmorning to your fellow motorhomer on site as we did this weekend....It would have been nicer to get a reply....Whats happened to a friendly "goodmornin"??
Mango


----------



## huggybear (Sep 12, 2006)

*waving*

If you go into europe nearly every motorhome will wave no matter what nationality they are some times your arm aches there are so many.
It's great to be friendly.


----------



## clodhopper (Sep 26, 2006)

It could just be that the ones in the shiney new motorhomes who aren't waving are actually hiring their motorhome. They may not know about the custom.


----------



## val w (Sep 29, 2006)

*waving*

This is our first year with a motor home and loving it. Have'nt been wild camping yet but i'm sure we will. I love the waving to other vans but not everyone thinks the same but it's fun anyway.


----------



## pappajohn (Sep 30, 2006)

*Doing It Wrong*



			
				huggybear said:
			
		

> If you go into europe nearly every motorhome will wave no matter what nationality they are some times your arm aches there are so many.
> It's great to be friendly.



WE MUST BE DOING IT WRONG THEN!
2750ml ROUND TRIP TO CASTILLION IN SPAIN AND VERY FEW RETURNED WAVES AFTER PARIS EXCEPT THE BRIT VANS(I TRY TO SEE THE REG PLATE SO I KNOW WHICH LANGUAGE TO INSULT THEM IN. LOL)
MAYBE THEY COULDN'T SEE US WAVE THRU ALL THE BUG BLOOD ON THE WINDSCREEN?


----------



## runingwild (Sep 30, 2006)

*Waveing*

Hi you guys.
              I am an older guy who stills likes to wave at other campers.
It cheers me and my wife, when they return it, but as for the ignorent ones who do not wave back.
Well they are poor sad guys, the ones you and I meet on our travels and have a ziped mouth, and it they smiled well they may crack there faces lllllll .
When my grandchildren are with us they like you, enjoy the waves they receave.  SO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK YOU GUYS CHEER UP SOME OTHER CAMPER GUYS .
I am a big kid at heart lollllllll.  when I was a boy I loved waveing.
And when I drove Wagons I waved and got a wave back.

AS FOR THE PAINTWORK why dont you get your parents to get some coach paint and they can hand roll it on.
My wife and I have done that to a few campers over the years, don't half make it look good.


----------



## Phil and Lynn Chew (Oct 1, 2006)

*Lynn and Phil*

Phil never fails to wave at each and every motorhome we pass. We have
a 1996 Elddis Eclipse which we dearly love and don't care if the big/new van
"snobbies" ignore us. The foreigners seem to be a bit bemused by it though, no waves there! What are your experiences?


----------



## sherpa (Oct 2, 2006)

*Waving*

Hi we wave at everybody even the traffic wardens. That winds 'em up.
A bit pointless waving on the motorways and you only know some conversions are campers when they have gone past. A good wild camping spot is the large car park on the main road by Bamburgh Castle. Charges apply during the day (£4.00 all day) but you can stay all night. Pay loos in the village if required.
By the way I'm an H reg Kon Tiki out of Rossendale.


----------



## keithfvp (Oct 3, 2006)

*hi*

hi virgil i've just brought a brand new motorhome and i'm not to posh to wave so if we ever meet just come in for a cuppa.
all the best
keith
http://f.r.o.g.mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/


----------



## monkeynut (Oct 4, 2006)

I  onley  get   a wave  back  from other VW  owners...  maby  its  due  to the  fact  my  camper  dosent  look like  a  camper at all  just a  scabby(but quick) VWT25 panel van ..


----------



## sunseekingkings (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Virgil, 1st time on this site, but congrats to everyone as it is great. Anyway back to the waving, we have had our j reg  bijou motorhome for aprox 4 years now and have noticed that although the largest Hymers and 'posh' motorhomes do wave, the Autocreepers do not wave. I do not know the reason as we quite happily wave to all and sundry!!! Any ideas ?


			
				virgil said:
			
		

> Just wondering whether everyone waves at other campers that are approaching from the other direction? I had never experienced this phenomenon until we  purchased a coachbuilt and suddenly I seemed to have become ever so popular! My kids love it (I sometimes do and sometimes don't)and beg to sit in the front passenger seat so that they can wave to other campers (the 8yr old daughter invariably wins) and waves vigorously at other campers. It is quite funny though that owners of new campers seem to avoid waving to our "old" K reg ('93) Talbot as if it's below them (chuckle)


----------



## jimnshe (Oct 6, 2006)

have you tried "T" cut for that renewed shine? most motor accessory places sell it, its aLOT of elbow grease rubbing it in with a cloth, but it works fine, apparently it removes a fine layer of grime laden paint, revealing the fresh clean stuff underneath !! and no, I dont work for "T" cut promotions.   Jim


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Oct 6, 2006)

We also love the waves we get from other motorhomes we have had our 1990reg autostratus since april but have been all over this country since we got her and my missus now loves wavin after being a bit aprehensive at first.
rob


----------



## Black dog (Oct 14, 2006)

virgil said:
			
		

> I think it's jealousy, as people passing tend to be either on their way to work or going home at the end of the day and are jealous of the freedom that we have and these "tooters" hate the humdrum of normal day to day life and make themselves feel better by thinking they have got one over on us by waking us up or disturbing us



I think it's sheer mischief.  You're driving along and then you pass someone in a camper with all the curtains closed, and you assume they are asleep inside.  Who wouldn't be tempted to give a quick beep to let them know you are there?  I'm sure I've felt the urge, but being well brought-up I have never actually done it.  After all, if you want a good undisturbed night's sleep, you wouldn't be parking by a main road, would you?  To some extent, they are fair game.  I'd certainly expect the odd toot if I parked by a busy road.


----------



## janny (Oct 17, 2006)

We've only had our motorhome 3 weeks after several years of wondering what they were like, and whether would we like it, however we took it to France for a week, wild camping on Quiberon, the day after getting it. We are still getting used to waving - we wave back but probably look really surprised as well! The only other thing I've had that always got waves was a 2CV,  but 2CV drivers waved at each other out of sympathy and anxiety. Someone in the thread says "the British man's motorhome is his castle" I think he may be right. We bought a Euramobil as it seemed to be the only one the bloke could stand up in (he's 6'7"). We love it, the freedom, the underfloor storage so it doesn't look like a garden shed inside, going where you want when you want, no foreign languages before breakfast...!


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 17, 2006)

*Tooting instead of waving*

The only reason I can think of folks tooting us is from the experience I had in Denmark. I was of and on tooted and many occassions flashed with head lights. Arriving at the campsite I asked a Dane why? He said it was because they are Danes who have Campers and it is a way I saying "I have a Camper too". and is considered a greeting. Usually in Germany, flashing of headlights is that there is a speed trap ahead. Warning lights is that there is an accident ahead.


----------



## Trevor (Nov 8, 2006)

Tessa said:
			
		

> Hi,
> We wave to everyone, even the 'white van man' thinking it's one of us!!!
> 
> We have a Ford Legend 1988 and have had her for 16 years and we love her to bits. She still looks good although the bodywork is a little dull,(would love it if someone has an answer to getting her all shiny again!!)
> ...


HI, t cut is the best way to restore your paintwork, first a good wash and then lots of elbow work then follow up with a good waxing. HARD WORK BUT WORTH IT.


----------



## tommyboy (Nov 18, 2006)

interesting this  alledged snobishness from { posh campers } haha, me and the wife were a bit suprised at this waving to each other but we found it worked in reverse, peaple in the older vans  didnt wave to us, i did think m\campers were a bit above that pettyness, seen the world an all that, we bought our cheyanne in march, new, posh ay ? as it happens we were tempted to buy a very nice m reg vw autotrail for 15k but simply wanted everthing that was in the cheyanne for medium to long term exploring, do,s that make me better than yow? personally we cant stand this petty snobishness, if its any consolation, ive found from experience its those on the first rung of the financial ladder  to be the worst, { or second, }, lifes too short, my wife wont have it, not through snobishness, i reciprocate if im waved to, and wind her up terrible. be happy.


----------



## dbh1961 (Jan 31, 2007)

*waving*

We wave at all motorhomes/campers
Sometimes miss the odd one, if it isn't easy to recognise as a motorhome. You have to look for the aerials, and the rooflights. We've also waved at a few horseboxes in our time, and one Rentokil van (which strangely had a TV aerial).
An interesting variation, is to wave at motorhomes when we're out in the car - you do actually get responses, and often a look of bewilderment.

We've succesfully exchanged waves across 10 lanes of motorway once (at a Junction on the M62)

We haven't found any snobbishness, or clique-iness, at least not that we can generalise to particular types of unit. 

Anyone who doesn't wave back is automatically called a MOG (miserable old git) in stereo, by me and the wife. Age doesn't come into it, you can be an old git at 20 (MYG just doesn't work)

To those that do wave, keep it up
To those that don't - You're MOGs


----------



## sea lion (Jan 31, 2007)

We wave but only at vehicles that are similar to our own .  At present that is a coachbuilt. In the past that would have meant a VW T2 or a T25 at another time.

It's nothing personal but it just makes the number of waves a bit more manageable. You are also more likely to get a wave back.


----------



## monkeynut (Jan 31, 2007)

I  just get  wave  from otherVW T3 T2 owners  and the  odd Golf  due  to my camper  just looking like  a old plumbers van(which it was)
Stealth camping


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 1, 2007)

*waving*

I have found most owners do wave , what ever the van or country.This iam use to as the mini owners do as well.It soon becomes automatic.


----------



## virgil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Tiny...*

Are you a Mini owner as well Gary?


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 1, 2007)

*virgil*

YES . Just changed to the new ones.Did have a classisc mint mayfair and son had a piccadily souped up by just changed, next son thinking on one now.


----------



## virgil (Feb 1, 2007)

*Faux!*

Ahhh you've got one of the pretend Mini's!  We've got a 1071cc (not original at all I haste to add, wistfully stares into the distance, wishing!) and just in the process of preparing a pick up for next year (08!).
It has turned out to be a piece of superb marketing for BMW though.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 1, 2007)

I will wave at anyone and everyone if they dont wave back so what there mind is likely to be on the road or somthing else, like the wife is giving him a bad time. But you do have people who are to far stuck up there own bum.
And i think the attitude if you wave first i will wave back is the reason not so many people wave these days because by the time either of you have made
up your mind to wave you have passed each other so just keep on waving
it dont cost you anything.
HAPPY WAVEING AND KEEP THE FAITH.
Regards Trev.


----------



## Davy (Feb 2, 2007)

We bought our 1st van last year within about 2 hours of owning it I knew it was the thing to wave so no real excuse As for a snobbery thing to some people yes it is our van was a Bedford CF coachbuilt with alloys and front spoiler you would get waves from brand new vans from a distance then you could see them dropping their jaws as we passed them. I've now got a 90 coachbuilt pilote and wave but dont always get it back. If it's a snob thing then fine suit yourself if your happy paying xyz for stuff then fine by the time I have my van the way I want it it will be just as good if not better than one at silly money and I'll have the satisfaction that I've done the work myself or not used rip of dealers to do it on my behalf. Just had mines convgerted o LPG for less than 1k and can fill up for 35 p per ltr who's laughing now


----------



## Boppintone (Feb 2, 2007)

*Waving*

As a Trucker for more than 40 years (now retired) I have been used to waving at all kinds of other drivers over the years, when I started out on furniture vans all the other furniture vans would flash and wave, then on bulk tippers all tipper drivers would wave and so on supermarket trucks, reefers, etc etc, then when I bought a caravan (buccaneer) most buccaneer tuggers would wave, then a Cotswold, now Iv'e got a Motorhome I have had to start looking for other M/Hs, some times I don't know who I am flashing/waving at, must be getting old, but its harmless isn't it. Keep it up I say its all about comradery.
Tony


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 2, 2007)

*virgil look at minis*

Treid to send to you but dont accept ,so posted on hear . Hope no one minds .These are the two just sold.


----------



## virgil (Feb 2, 2007)

They look super! I must admit though that the first thing I do is remove the front end and make a steel removeable one to ease access to the engine


----------



## virgil (Feb 2, 2007)

*Contact*

Contact details can be found on my profile page where my homepage address is listed..


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2007)

*Waving*

We tend to, er! acknowledge other Motorhomes, as opposed to "waving madly" bit more refined, don't you know? I am also a 'biker & experience similar responses, some acknowledge (nod) some don't, depends how snooty they are. A short while ago, we were out in the car & SWMBO absentmindedly raised her hand as a motorhome went by, & she says I'm puddled?


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 10, 2007)

yes i wave and flash my lights


----------



## beejay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Crunch time!*



			
				hillwalker said:
			
		

> yes i wave and flash my lights



Whoa! Dodgy, very dodgy. 

Scenario, chap sat at junction sees a guy flash,

"Oh, thanks pal" & pulls out.

Dodgy, very, very dodgy.


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 10, 2007)

hey mate ,thats a strange place to camp at a juntion.is it not quite busy there,and i would imagine it would be DODGY, VERY DODGY for the kids.


----------



## beejay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Hey mate???*

Er! it's beejay, actually. & I'm afraid you've lost me with your reply.


----------



## virgil (Feb 10, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> hey mate ,thats a strange place to camp at a juntion.is it not quite busy there,and i would imagine it would be DODGY, VERY DODGY for the kids.



Don't worry H/W, I got it!


----------



## beejay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Still stumped*

Tried reading Hillwalker's reply again, but still don't get it.

"Camping at junctions, not safe for kids? " 

I've heard of Wild Camping, but that's ridiculous.


----------



## beejay (Feb 10, 2007)

C'mon Virgil, explain it to me. I thought this thread was about waving etc. ON THE ROAD. Which is were my original thread was pointing out the danger of flashing one's lights. I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## David & Ann (Feb 10, 2007)

*abc*

Graham
forgotten to use the(abc) never mind, practice makes perfect. misserible=miserable. By the way, i enjoy reading your posts, a good laugh at times. If I have made any spelling errors, forgive an old man.


----------

